# SE III



## McEngr (Feb 16, 2010)

I, for one, am still waiting on my SE III results and was curious if anyone else is in the same boat. Thanks.


----------



## klk (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know anyone (besides you McEngr) waiting on SE III results, but I do know someone waiting for their Oregon PE results from October 2009. Yes, nearly 6 weeks after everyone else received their results.

Apparently she waited until after results were released to turn in her take-home exam. When she called several weeks ago, they told her that the person who grades the exams was out of the office for a week or two due to illness. Then, when she called most recently, they told her that they are having a computer problem which is preventing them from mailing the results. I would suspect that this computer glitch could be a reason for the delay of the SE III results.

Have you tried calling them to find out what the hold up is? I would try to speak with someone very knowledgeable because oftentimes the staff you end up talking to at OSBEELS seem completely clueless about everything, which is evidenced by the different responses people would receive from different people.

Good Luck!


----------

